# Second set ruined!!!



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Purchased addi circulars for three sweaters I am knitting for Christmas. 
The cord broke after three weeks of work. Purchased Chia Goo circulars. 
The cord broke after 1 week of use. I am so frustrated to say the least.

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I know needles are a touchy subject, but I am at a loss as to what to try next.

Anybody else have similar problems with cord breakage?

Thanks


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

i have Denise interchangeable ones and never had the cord break. it is pretty thick. they dont come in lace sizes. I have also used boye and never had a problem.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I am a recent convert to - Knitpro symfonie interchangables . I have had no trouble with the cables coming undone or breaking. I was so pleased with them that I got the deluxe set for my birthday. I doubt I will ever use straights again, unless they are knitpros. I would recommend them . :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Have you contacted the store where you purchased them? That is the first thing I would do.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I hope you contacted the dealer/dealers for replacement/refund.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Are you talking interchangables or fixed circs?? I mostly use fixed and have never had any problem like that. With interchangables, yes, they will occasionally come undone no matter what brand they are. Are you saying they came undone at the join or that the cable actually broke?


----------



## jewlzmiraj (Aug 28, 2013)

I love my chiagoo's. Why don't you try signatures with that stellito tip. Dyakcraft is the ultimate and they are guaranteed for life. If you ordered the metal ones and not wood, there isn't a wait.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> Have you contacted the store where you purchased them? That is the first thing I would do.


especially the Addi, they are guaranteed for life.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I have had my fixed circulars come apart where the tube attaches to the needle. I just super glued them back together and let them set overnight. I am still using them. No more problems. Do contact the place you purchased them. They should replace them for you.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Have you contacted the store where you purchased them? That is the first thing I would do.


I agree. Bet you paid a good price for this product. Perhaps they are having a problem with these brands. You should be able to get your money back or have them apply the whole amount to another pair.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

If you bought the real Addi's, not the china copies, no worry - they are guaranteed for life - some of my Addi circulars are used and very old from a knitting teacher- all of them are as good as new - I have heard of the interchangeables coming undone - regardless, take them back to wherever you purchased them. If you can not get satisfaction from where you bought them, contact the distributor at www.skacelknitting.com - if you are in the USA - you are in hiding so I don't know where you live. 
I love my Addi needles- hope you get help & satisfaction quickly!


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. These were purchased from Ebay. Both are size 7 circulars. ( the Addis came in a set of 6.....hope the other 5 don't break as well!) They broke off right at the place where the cord is attached to the needle. ( not interchangeables) 

I have contacted the chia goo seller but have not heard back as of yet.
Thanks again.

Bwtyer, do you think they would help even if I bought them on EBay? I am in Philadelphia.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Don't use interchangables. Buy the needle you need for each project as you come to it. Soon you will have everything you need.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Get some Signatures - lifetime replacement.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Does the seller you purchased from on ebay have a return policy?


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Contacted both sellers. Will see what happens. 

In the mean time, I need to finish these coat/sweaters before Christmas. I want to get more needles but I honestly don't know which ones won't cut out on me again. I looked at the signatures but I don't know what to look for so that I can be sure the cord is bonded well to the needle.

I knit with a fairly loose hand. I am using bulky yarn ( two yarns held together, and the appropriate size for the project. But there must be something I am doing that has caused this to happen twice...I don't know.

Here's a picture of the addis I bought.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Don't use interchangables. Buy the needle you need for each project as you come to it. Soon you will have everything you need.


I agree !!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

not if they were the counterfeit ones from China which are not Addi's. Look up your Paypal transaction - contact the actual person that you paid. See if they offer anything to help you - new needles or monetary refund.
I bought my used needles off EBay- but I know they are Addis as I verifed before I bought them- the lady owned a yarn store and taught knitting. If you bought them from someone here in the USA -and they are counterefeit, they can get in trouble. If you do have actual Addis- they stand behind their product. Your cable looks stiff to me- my cables are soft and would droop if it were mine in your picture. 
Regardless- I would contact the seller first- so sorry this happened to you - I know all you wanted was to have good needles to do your projects.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kaylink said:


> i have Denise interchangeable ones and never had the cord break. it is pretty thick. they dont come in lace sizes. I have also used Boye and never had a problem.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DonnaOk said:


> ... Here's a picture of the addis I bought.


Looking at the photo of the unbroken end of that broken circular, it appears that there's a sharp bend in the cable just where it meets the tip. My guess that the only thing wrong is not your method of knitting but the size of your hands. I have had more than one cable/tip join break, because the point where they join falls against the heel of my palm. This is why I just LOVE the older Boye needles (fixed and interchangeable). They have a bend in the metal before the actual metal/cable joint. None of them have ever failed, not even after well over 40 years use.

So, I suggest you search out some circulars that have that bend. Besides Boye, older Aero and some Prym needles have it.

I generally knit on the tight side.


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you.
I think that might be the problem.
I do have a wide hand. And I did notice the bend on the cord of my other needles. Amazing that you picked that up. I'll check out the ones you have suggested and look for that bend in the needle. Didn't know they came like that


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

You can get the chia goo needles with the bend at the end of the needles too. Check out handsomefibers.


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Perfect! I really loved the chia goo needles and was so disappointed when they broke. I tried to find Boye needles with a 40 inch cord but wasn't having any luck and beginning to get frustrated. I just ordered the chia goo thanks!!!

Here's hoping these will work! Thanks so much for helping me figure this out .

You ladies are terrific!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

I like my ka's dor a lot of reason's but just one of those things is that if the cord is broken or damaged you can fix it easily yourself...


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have Denise Blue Interchangables and the first time I used them, a cord snapped off near the join and there is a piece stuck inside the tip and I have messaged Denise but had no reply.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

DonnaOk said:


> Purchased addi circulars for three sweaters I am knitting for Christmas.
> The cord broke after three weeks of work. Purchased Chia Goo circulars.
> The cord broke after 1 week of use. I am so frustrated to say the least.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that you have had serious problems with your circs. I have many Addi circulars and none have ever separated from the cord.

JimmyBeansWool.com has a wonderful needle exchange. If you bought them from them... they're replace them free. AND, if you didn't buy them from them... they will still replace them for $1.00. Here's the link: http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/brokenNeedleExchange.asp

I hope you have better luck with your circs from now on.


----------



## kgreen (Dec 29, 2012)

Do go back to your ebay account and look at the seller's return policy. Even if they do not have a return policy I would contact the seller and let them know these needles broke. They may replace them. Good Luck!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Looking at the photo of the unbroken end of that broken circular, it appears that there's a sharp bend in the cable just where it meets the tip. My guess that the only thing wrong is not your method of knitting but the size of your hands. I have had more than one cable/tip join break, because the point where they join falls against the heel of my palm. This is why I just LOVE the older Boye needles (fixed and interchangeable). They have a bend in the metal before the actual metal/cable joint. None of them have ever failed, not even after well over 40 years use.
> 
> So, I suggest you search out some circulars that have that bend. Besides Boye, older Aero and some Prym needles have it.
> 
> I generally knit on the tight side.


That is my problem with the short lace Addi's....my hand is large and I put pressure with the heel of my hand on the connection...so far I have disconnected twice but I'm afraid every time I use them it will happen.....I will probably sell this set and get the longer ones. (I also am a tight knitter!)


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that you have had serious problems with your circs. I have many Addi circulars and none have ever separated from the cord.
> 
> JimmyBeansWool.com has a wonderful needle exchange. If you bought them from them... they're replace them free. AND, if you didn't buy them from them... they will still replace them for $1.00. Here's the link: http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/brokenNeedleExchange.asp
> 
> I hope you have better luck with your circs from now on.


Thanks for the info. Maybe I will get the service from them that I didn't get from Denise.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

DonnaOk said:


> Thanks for all the input. These were purchased from Ebay. Both are size 7 circulars. ( the Addis came in a set of 6.....hope the other 5 don't break as well!) They broke off right at the place where the cord is attached to the needle. ( not interchangeables)
> 
> I have contacted the chia goo seller but have not heard back as of yet.
> Thanks again.
> ...


Wow, these so can't be the real Addis... I think someone is faking them. You should so contact skacel, the German company - or some authorized dealer near you - to tell them about it - with the name of ebay store you bought them from... Who knows - they might give you a pair for revealing a forger, if it helps them track the one that makes the fake Addis... Well, they might not - but... it's worth a try - and if nothing else, you will know you have done a good thing...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Thanks for the info. Maybe I will get the service from them that I didn't get from Denise.


Their service is wonderful... just read the entire page and follow though... before you know it, you'll have a replacement.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I love my Knitpicks! No problems!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Chezl said:


> I have Denise Blue Interchangables and the first time I used them, a cord snapped off near the join and there is a piece stuck inside the tip and I have messaged Denise but had no reply.


I have had fantastic service from Denise. I called them twice. Once when I lost a needle, and it was mailed from them the next day. And when my cord and needle separated, they replaced it immediately. Try them again.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

They reproduce anything that they think they can make a buck from. This is a real possibility.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I do use interchangables for some items. But I seem to be purchasing the individual ones for smaller items like you do. My collection is growing.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Don't use interchangables. Buy the needle you need for each project as you come to it. Soon you will have everything you need.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

DonnaOk said:


> Contacted both sellers. Will see what happens.
> 
> In the mean time, I need to finish these coat/sweaters before Christmas. I want to get more needles but I honestly don't know which ones won't cut out on me again. I looked at the signatures but I don't know what to look for so that I can be sure the cord is bonded well to the needle.
> 
> ...


I have a full set of Addi Interchangeable Clicks plus multiple other lace and smaller than size 4 in non-interchangeable by Addi and none of the packages say 'premium' on the front label as yours do nor do any of the cords look like the ones in your picture. In the center of the black portion of all of mine it is written: Knit Faster with the Amazng addi Turbo Lace or The addi Needle with the Natural Touch addi Natura or Knit Faster with the Amazing addi Turbo. My cords are all so very pale blue as to nearly be clear and of a poly-type corded material. Also all of my packages have the Skacel name in an oblong oval with a ball of yarn (design logo style) where yours says addi in the upper left hand portion of the black part of the label. They should also say 'addi - Made in Germany - www.skacelknitting.com in the center bottom of the black portion of the packaging. Perhaps you have the Chinese version. I've had my Addi's for about 2 years and have not had a problem like this.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

DonnaOk,

I hope this works out for you. It's one reason I hesitate to purchase some items off of eBay. There are fantastic deals but....

I'm so sorry this has happened. Please let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I have Addi's Chiagoo's, Harmony's and Signature and have never had a cord break. I'm thinking they may be knockoffs since you got them on ebay and not the actual name brand.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Chezl said:


> I have Denise Blue Interchangables and the first time I used them, a cord snapped off near the join and there is a piece stuck inside the tip and I have messaged Denise but had no reply.


Keep trying they usually have excellent customer service, their needles come with a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## JoyceKnits (May 22, 2011)

I love the ChiaGoo needles but have had the cord break twice. Both times, the LYS replaced them. The first time I broke one, I emailed the company and they said they'd replace it if I mailed them the broken set. It was easier for me to go to the LYS, so that's what I did. The ChiaGoo people said that this happens more often with continental knitters and they were trying to figure out why this is. I'm convinced that mine broke because of the way my hand hits the joint. P.S. I still love them and will continue to use them.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I would take them back if I could and get my money back


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I have Denise interchangeable s and I had a cord break. I just replaced it. Maybe you need to use a longer cord. I think that was my problem.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I use some cheap needles -- you know, cheaper by the dozen -- from China. I have expensive ones, but I use the cheap ones and have never had a cable break. I had one end come off, but I super glued it and it stayed. All of my cheapies are bamboo and the cables might not be suited to some types of work, but they always have worked for me. I have three or four sets for which I paid under seven dollars a set (15 to a set usually). I guess I am just cheap!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

kaylink said:


> i have Denise interchangeable ones and never had the cord break. it is pretty thick. they dont come in lace sizes. I have also used boye and never had a problem.


Denise Interchangeables all the way. I love mine and have never had a problem with the cord breaking or the tips disconnecting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Looking at the photo of the unbroken end of that broken circular, it appears that there's a sharp bend in the cable just where it meets the tip. My guess that the only thing wrong is not your method of knitting but the size of your hands. I have had more than one cable/tip join break, because the point where they join falls against the heel of my palm. This is why I just LOVE the older Boye needles (fixed and interchangeable). They have a bend in the metal before the actual metal/cable joint. None of them have ever failed, not even after well over 40 years use.
> 
> So, I suggest you search out some circulars that have that bend. Besides Boye, older Aero and some Prym needles have it.
> 
> I generally knit on the tight side.


Great observation Jessica Jean that would answer a lot of questions about interchangeable needles.. I have fairly small hands and have never had a issue with the cables coming undone or breaking.. but I did buy a small sock needle and I noticed I had to hold it differently because the end was digging into my hand.. 
I also think that for a fixed needle the Susan Bates Quick Silvers are a wonderful needle the tips are sharp and the needle is very smooth... the cables are stiff.. not good for magic loop but good for when you need to advance your work the wont wobble on you..


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

The packaging and the cables look like the Addi's I purchased some 30 years ago and they are still in wonderful condition. The cables are a little stiffer and thicker than the ones I have purchased recently, but still no problems with the old ones. Addi's and Chiagoo are all I use.


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

The ones with red cord are chia goo. These are ones that broke after the Addis broke.

Wow, didn't know about the Jimmie Beans plan. That's amazing!
Thanks for letting me know

I am looking forward to trying the bent chia goo needles.. They were reasonably priced and I love the points.

Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Some times the interchangables come unscrewed while you're working. There's an easy fix for that. Insert the 'key' then, using a piece of rubber cut from an old kitchen glove, tighten them down, finger tight. I've never had a set come unscrewed since. 

If the cord broke off the needle or the screw end, contact the company direct, if your dealer won't help.


----------



## kooper (Sep 3, 2013)

I have the Knit Picks interchangeable and love them. Never had a problem with the cords. I would take them back and ask for a refund or replacement.
Just a tip when using cords it helps if you run the cord in warm water to straighten prior to using. Good luck.


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Just received the following from the eBay seller!
I am impressed! 

Sorry for hear the cable snapped. addi Germany do not provide the guaranteed for life for us. Anyway, we exchange the problem needles to you by free.
Could you mind mail back the needle to us for exchange.

Yeah!

There are some honorable companies left in this world!


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

DonnaOk said:


> Purchased addi circulars for three sweaters I am knitting for Christmas.
> The cord broke after three weeks of work. Purchased Chia Goo circulars.
> The cord broke after 1 week of use. I am so frustrated to say the least.
> 
> ...


I know that is frustrating! I have been using Knit Picks Harmony interchangeable circulars for a couple of years now and love them--have never had a problem. I also have a few of Knit Picks nickle plated interchangeable circulars and like them also, although they are a bit slick for some yarns.

Good luck.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I had this happen to me, but it was with cheap bamboo needles.
I just superglued them together. Seeing that these needles are a reputable brand that shouldn't happen and I would definitely contact Ebay if you don't get satisfaction from the Ebay seller. If you payed through Pay Pal you could contact them with your complaint as well and see if you can get a refund.


DonnaOk said:


> Contacted both sellers. Will see what happens.
> 
> In the mean time, I need to finish these coat/sweaters before Christmas. I want to get more needles but I honestly don't know which ones won't cut out on me again. I looked at the signatures but I don't know what to look for so that I can be sure the cord is bonded well to the needle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I had the same broken cord problem with a fixed cord Chia Goo. I called the company and was told they were having problems with their cords and would I "test drive" a new needle. After 2 weeks, that cord snapped, too.
I have not had a problem with my Harmony Interchangeables.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have had the Boye interchangable needles for 30 years and never had a cable. After knitting on them for so long they will sometimes loosen from the needle but that is an easy fix. I also have the Knit Picks Harmony set and have glued the cables to the connector and never had them come apart since.


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like the bent needles Jessica Jean suggested are a possible solution to this problem of breaking cords. As I look at my other circulars, I can see the bend in the cord that she pointed out. For those of us with bigger hands, it seems to be the best answer so far. I will let you know if I have success with the bent needle version.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

The picture of the Addis looks like - but... this just doesn't happen to Addis... They come with a life time guarantee - so they must be not right. I really think you should really contact Addi.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Could you post who you purchased the needles from? Good to know which companies stand behind their customers. 

I do wonder why Addi wouldn't give them the same guarantee, but maybe they are real Addis, but old ones that Addi sells off to such sellers with an "As Is" understanding? 

Happy to see you are getting your needles replace.

Vicki


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Sure

http://stores.ebay.com/Sesame-Yarn?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I purchased several Adi's at my LYS not interchangables and the one that I use all the time for baby hats got a burr on the cable. I had that needle for 5 years and probably knit 300 hats with that needle. I took it to the shop and was given a new needle no questions asked. I guess there is something to be said about buying locally as apposed to buying on the Internet.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have had a set of Boye's interchangeable needles for over 20 years and over that long of use have never had a problem with them. What a shame that happened to you, but would cross that brand off my list.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

I have both Addi metal and bamboo circular sets and a Hya Hya and have never had a cord break. Never even thought about them breaking. Having two defective cords must be some kind of record and I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I use Addi's exclusively and have for years. I have never had a cord break. Can you describe how you are using them? Maybe we can help you determine why they are breaking.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

that's bad....I have only used Addi turbo interchangeable's for 7 yrs.no problem


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

DonnaOk said:


> Contacted both sellers. Will see what happens.
> 
> In the mean time, I need to finish these coat/sweaters before Christmas. I want to get more needles but I honestly don't know which ones won't cut out on me again. I looked at the signatures but I don't know what to look for so that I can be sure the cord is bonded well to the needle.
> 
> ...


The pictures you posted do not match what my Addi needles come in. I would agree with some others that have already mentioned that these may not be real Addi's.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Wow, these so can't be the real Addis... I think someone is faking them. You should so contact skacel, the German company - or some authorized dealer near you - to tell them about it - with the name of ebay store you bought them from... Who knows - they might give you a pair for revealing a forger, if it helps them track the one that makes the fake Addis... Well, they might not - but... it's worth a try - and if nothing else, you will know you have done a good thing...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I use Denise and have not had any problems with cords breaking or separating and they are not expensive compared to others I have read about here


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm feeling lazy! Before I search, does anyone know of a pattern for a baby or toddler that incorporates a golf motif?


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I also have the Denise interchangeables & just love them & have never had a problem with any part of them!!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

If you used Pay Pal contact them and start a claim. I would contact the manufacturer of each. I use Knit Picks interchangeables and Kubics needles and have never had a problem.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I just use the old fashion boyle interchangeable never had a problem


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't just put up with this...call and complain. All these folks want your business and both Addi and Chiagoo are good on service. I love my Chiagoos ...though I might be spelling it wrong!


----------



## pinkladycat (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been using Knitpicks' interchangeable needles for years and the cables have never broken. They are very flexible and come in a variety of sizes. The needles come in many different materials so you should be able to find a comfortable fit. KnitPro has the same products under a different name and, I believe they are out of Europe. Knitpicks is found in the USA. Both do mail order and are very good to work with. Good luck!


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I have had my set for decades and have not had a problem with them. the ones I have are Bole. 
Karon


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

DonnaOk said:


> Purchased addi circulars for three sweaters I am knitting for Christmas.
> The cord broke after three weeks of work. Purchased Chia Goo circulars.
> The cord broke after 1 week of use. I am so frustrated to say the least.
> 
> ...


Contact place where you purchased...as for replacement. Have had cords and or needles replaced for ChiaoGoo needles from Handsome Fibers ... no questions asked ... no return necessary. Paradise fibers replaced the broken needle... requesting return of broken needle.
If contacting seller does not take care of it.... contact the maker.
Jane


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I have to agree, the Denise are great, made here in the USA, have been using them for a year now & have NEVER had a problem & any kind of yarn works so well with them. The set has just about everything you need. I'm actually going to order some longer cables & shorter ones so I can have more projects going on at the same time. Some of the needles on this forum I haven't ever heard about till I read about them here.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I don't have interchangeable circulars but have at least 100 circulars from size 000 to 19 in different materials and lengths. Never have I experienced a cord breaking. I have several which pulled away at the join, not enough to render the needle unusable, just enough to roughen the join so that it was annoying.
But break? Never.


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a bit of advice, because this happened to me with a knit pick fixed circular. I was knitting a scarf (lightweight) and was carrying it around by the needle ends, letting the weight of the scarf hang on the cable part. I looked down on the ground and there's my half finished scarf lying on the dirty ground. My cable broke off right at the join.

I have different kind of circulars. Most of mine are fixed, one is a hiya hiya, one addie, and my interchangeables are the old boyle ones. But I now treat them all the same. I pick my project up at both ends of the cable before the cable and needle join. Also when Im knitting the weight of my project is always resting on on my lap or a table. 

I still was upset that this needle broke like this with such little weight on it, but it also was a learning experience for me.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have two sets of addi interchangeables and I have never had a problem with them. I have the turbo and the long tip lace, and use them everyday. I love them!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd try fixed circulars. Boye or Susan Bates available everywhere. Not fancy, not expensive. I've never had a break.


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

Some of my addi fixed circulars are 25 plus years old, never have I had a problem. Are you sure these are the real deals?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Yes, my cords sometimes break where they connect to the needles. I don't think it matters all that much whether they're expensive or inexpensive. That's a weak point, it's plastic (nylon or whatever), and eventually it's going to wear out. Obviously some people are harder on needles than others, and the technique you use will affect how long the cables last (Magic Loop or whatever). If you're a tight knitter and constantly tugging on them, naturally, they won't last as long. I can usually get through at least half a dozen projects or more before one of mine breaks. For this reason, I usually buy the inexpensive Susan Bates needles at Jo-Ann, using my sale coupons. (I don't like the Boye Brand which has stiffer cables that tend to break more easily.) I've never had one of the Addi cables break, but I haven't had mine all that long. I save my Addi Click Interchangeables for when I need very long cables for special projects.

There are some needles that have lifetime guarantees, but they cost a small fortune. If you continue to have lots of breaking, you might consider investing in Signatures, for example:

http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/circular-needles.html

But you're still going to have to wait and go to some trouble to get them replaced when they break unless you have backups.

I've actually taken broken circulars back to Jo-Ann, and they've replaced them for me free of charge. BTW, when I say the word "break", I mean ANY amount of breakage. I've never had a needle come completely off the cord. Normally the cable cracks a tiny bit at the joint, but that's enough to render them useless, in my opinion. Once they crack even a little bit at the joint, they start snagging the yarn, and it becomes very irritating to knit with them. That's when it's time to buy new ones or exchange them for new if you've only had them a short while.

How you store your knitting needles may also affect their longevity. Mine get man-handled quite a bit inside the knitting bag. Denny will throw my bag in the trunk of his car and pile heavy stuff on top of it. Kids may sit on the bag and do all kinds of things when I'm not around. It's a wonder that they last as long as they do.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I use the Knit Picks Harmony needles, I have both interchangeable and fixed needles and I love them. I have never had a problem with them breaking. I particularly like the interchangeable needles. You can get them tight enough so that they don't come apart. The Harmony needles are wonderful to knit with, they are very smooth, the points are sharp and the cables are flexible. They are also beautiful.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a set of Addi interchangeables and had a problem at first with a couple of the cords having a catchy spot. Just sent them back they were replaced with no problem. I actually bought another couple of cords just to have extras too. I love the addis and the knit picks, have a set of those too. Wouldn't hurt to simply call and ask about the addis being replaced. All they can do is say no.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> Does the seller you purchased from on ebay have a return policy?


eBay has a "Buyer Protection Policy":
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/buyer-protection.html#overview


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have never seen the color of your cable on an Addi before. Perhaps they are a copy. I would recommend HiyaHiya, either interchangeable or fixed. They are my go to for most projects. I can have over 400 stitches, for a couple of weeks, and never, ever a problem ever.

The problem with knititng needles are that there are so many to choose from and every person has their own choice. You actually save money with an interchangeable set. I don't agree with to buy whatever needle you need.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Maybe you need longer needle tips. I used to find myself holding my work right where the cable joins the tips and seriously bending/kinking the cable right at that join. I didn't even realize there were different needle lengths until a few years ago. Made a big difference to me.

I know Chiagoo sets come in two different lengths.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Don't use interchangables. Buy the needle you need for each project as you come to it. Soon you will have everything you need.


Now that would be super expensive!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Now that would be super expensive!


Really? 
I have every size knitting needle known to man, but I have never used most of the sizes. 
Yes, it seems cheaper to buy entire sets - be they interchangeables, fixed circulars, or straights. However, the operative word in that sentence is *seems*. It's nice to _have_ every size, but just how often are all the sizes used? 
In the long run, complete sets might _not_ be the best investment. Had I my present wisdom when I was in my twenties, I would have just bought each size as necessary. Then today I would have a collection of those sizes most used in *my* knitting. I doubt it would have cost me any more than the several interchangeable sets, sets of straights, and assorted fixed circulars I've acquired over the years.

The absolutely PERFECT combination of needles for ALL knitters is yet to be manufactured.


----------



## shamrock429 (Aug 10, 2013)

DonnaOk said:


> Thanks for all the input. These were purchased from Ebay. Both are size 7 circulars. ( the Addis came in a set of 6.....hope the other 5 don't break as well!) They broke off right at the place where the cord is attached to the needle. ( not interchangeables)
> 
> I have contacted the chia goo seller but have not heard back as of yet.
> Thanks again.
> ...


My experience with Addi (Skacel) is that you must have the original plastic sleeve they came in along with the card or they won't honor the guarantee. At least that's what my two LYS have said. The LYS has to send them back to Skacel to get a replacement so it may help if you offer to pay postage. 
With Knitpicks options, both times in 6 yrs of using them that the cable separated from the join, all I had to do was call & got great service. No postage fee & no returning anything.

I'm wondering if you knit really tight & have to pull harder than most to move the stitches from the cable onto the needle?


----------



## shellbabe (Feb 15, 2012)

I too have Denise interchangeables and haven't had one bit of trouble. You can order different size needles and cords from the site.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I have a full set of Addi Interchangeable Clicks plus multiple other lace and smaller than size 4 in non-interchangeable by Addi and none of the packages say 'premium' on the front label as yours do nor do any of the cords look like the ones in your picture. In the center of the black portion of all of mine it is written: Knit Faster with the Amazng addi Turbo Lace or The addi Needle with the Natural Touch addi Natura or Knit Faster with the Amazing addi Turbo. My cords are all so very pale blue as to nearly be clear and of a poly-type corded material. Also all of my packages have the Skacel name in an oblong oval with a ball of yarn (design logo style) where yours says addi in the upper left hand portion of the black part of the label. They should also say 'addi - Made in Germany - www.skacelknitting.com in the center bottom of the black portion of the packaging. Perhaps you have the Chinese version. I've had my Addi's for about 2 years and have not had a problem like this.


I agree. These are not real Addis. The older ones have red cords and the ones used now are a pale blue. I have bought Addis off of eBay. They have red cords with German at the top but they do say Addi lace etc. The seller was very specific in what they were selling. My needles are long just like the regular Addi lace. I also have the Addi lace interchangeables no problems. Sorry you got such a raw deal. Hope you can find a solution.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really?
> I have every size knitting needle known to man, but I have never used most of the sizes.
> Yes, it seems cheaper to buy entire sets - be they interchangeables, fixed circulars, or straights. However, the operative word in that sentence is *seems*. It's nice to _have_ every size, but just how often are all the sizes used?
> In the long run, complete sets might _not_ be the best investment. Had I my present wisdom when I was in my twenties, I would have just bought each size as necessary. Then today I would have a collection of those sizes most used in *my* knitting. I doubt it would have cost me any more than the several interchangeable sets, sets of straights, and assorted fixed circulars I've acquired over the years.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CDem (May 20, 2012)

Call the company or email and see if they will replace them .


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

addis will replace them for free i had one that broke and they were very helpful and received my new cable quickly


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I've only had the cord break on one circular needle, and that was decades ago back in the 20th century. It was an off brand and the needle was made of a whitish plastic-like material might have been nylon, but not certain. 

It just fell apart one day when I was knitting like I always did/do. Still have others of that brand and they are going great.

Have your needles been under unusual stress, like hard kinking?

Under what circumstances were they breaking?


----------



## jacintae (Feb 28, 2012)

I try to be careful with each and every circular I use regardless of brand. The primary thing I practice is not pulling on the tip when I'm moving stitches along the cable. Whenever I need to move the stitches I use the cable and grip the cable rather than the tip. I have never had a cable come away from the tip or broken a cable on my circulars. I've used HiyaHiya circular both fixed and interchangeable, Knit Picks both fixed and interchangeables and Denise Interchangeables. I have only a couple of addis and they are fixed and still in one piece. I also let my large pieces of knitting rest in my lap as I hold onto the needles to knit the pattern. I've made lace shawls, blankets, and sweaters using circulars of both types without a problem. Good luck finding a needle that works for you. Straights are too hard on my wrists and hands, so they are not an option for me.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

DonnaOk said:


> Perfect! ...... I tried to find Boye needles with a 40 inch cord but wasn't having any luck and beginning to get frustrated. ......


You really don't need those looooong cabled needles. You can use 2 (or more) needles, one right after the other to make the length, and a 3rd for the working needle. As long as the needle size is the same, the length doesn't matter.

It does take 3 or more needles. BUT you can use what you have/is available in the shops. It works like a charm.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Several years ago I had some size 1 fixed circulars from Knit Picks break right where the cord enters the needle tip, I called and they replaced no questions asked, but in the mean time I took a sewing needle and dug out the cord from inside the needle tip and was able to Crazy Glue the end of the cord back into the needle. It was a little shorter than what it started out as but it worked.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I have a full set of Addi Interchangeable Clicks plus multiple other lace and smaller than size 4 in non-interchangeable by Addi and none of the packages say 'premium' on the front label as yours do nor do any of the cords look like the ones in your picture. In the center of the black portion of all of mine it is written: Knit Faster with the Amazng addi Turbo Lace or The addi Needle with the Natural Touch addi Natura or Knit Faster with the Amazing addi Turbo. My cords are all so very pale blue as to nearly be clear and of a poly-type corded material. Also all of my packages have the Skacel name in an oblong oval with a ball of yarn (design logo style) where yours says addi in the upper left hand portion of the black part of the label. They should also say 'addi - Made in Germany - www.skacelknitting.com in the center bottom of the black portion of the packaging. Perhaps you have the Chinese version. I've had my Addi's for about 2 years and have not had a problem like this.


I got my short Addi lace interchangeables from Loveknitting.com and they have the gold cords like the ones in her picture.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

There's not a knitter in the world that wouldn't drool over a set of Signature needles but at $34 a needle it will be a long time before I can buy even one without feeling quilty.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

HandyFamily said:


> The picture of the Addis looks like - but... this just doesn't happen to Addis... They come with a life time guarantee - so they must be not right. I really think you should really contact Addi.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yes, because the response from the ebay seller is obviously, ummm, from another country? :wink: Addi will replace their product in any country.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

apologize for not taking the time to read the whole thread but my first thought is: what length are your cables? the only time i ever had a problem was with too many stitches on too short a cable and i had to turn the needles too sharply at the join.


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks to all who are trying to help. Here are some answers to your questions.

Recap:- first picture shows Chiagoo needles 40 inch
- Second picture shows Addi 40 inch
- Both sets are not interchangeable and both broke at the join.
- Jessica Jean suggested using "bent needles" to accommodate a 
a larger hand which has probably bent the cord causing it to snap.
- Addis seller on eBay has agreed to replace the set.
Many thanks everyone...I am most grateful


----------



## DonnaOk (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## terrica37 (Nov 1, 2012)

Are these the interchangeables and you saying the cord broke? Or are you saying the connection came undone.... 
I have had no problem with the Addi interchageables, but I did have problems with the boyce interchangeables, and I always checked the connection before I started knitting. 
The cord itself breaking is another matter altogether... 
I love the Addi interchageables.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

I was looking at rosemount wooden needles there £10 a pair but seemed good quality has anyone used them as I was thinking of buying their circular needles


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I bought the Knitter's Pride, Comby Interchangeable Sampler set and I really like it. I just finished a shawl using the 40 inch cord, it was flexible and easy to knit with.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

haven't heard of them Dinah but will check them out they sound good thanks for posting


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

DonnaOk said:


> Purchased addi circulars for three sweaters I am knitting for Christmas.
> The cord broke after three weeks of work. Purchased Chia Goo circulars.
> The cord broke after 1 week of use. I am so frustrated to say the least.
> 
> ...


If you paid with PayPal on E-bay then you are protected. 
The first step is to conatct the sellar to ee if they will make right with your purchase. If they dont then you can start a "dispute" through E-bay.


----------



## auntaanne (Nov 6, 2012)

Go to Jimmy Beans Wool website and check the broken needle program. They take them even if you didn't buy from them.


----------

